# another stupid question



## treeclimber233 (Jun 4, 2013)

I have read about GP liking to roam.  My GP Drift has been acting different lately.  He is not staying with the goats during the day when they go out to pasture.  He stays in the barn stall or climbs over a small gate that separates the goats from the rabbit area.  He has seemed very interested in the woods on that side of my property lately.  The other night we had company that left our house at around 11:00 pm.  5 minutes later he returned and said Drift, my GP, was up the road.  That is the first time I am aware of that he has willingly left my goats or my property.  We immediately went looking for him and could not find him.  About 1/2 hour later he came home on his own breathing heavily.  My question is: Does this sound like he was chasing something that might have gotten after his goats or maybe he has started roaming at night and I was not aware of it? Maybe that is why he is not going out in the pasture with the goat during the day--he is  too tired.  Today seems to be a good day to fortify my fence.


----------



## Stubbornhillfarm (Jun 4, 2013)

Hi there,  I am far from an expert.  I have two 13 month old (teenagers) GP x Karakachan.

How old is Drift?  Have you had him since he was a pup?

Ours were out all night by themselves un-secured from week 10 when we brought them home.  They never left our property until they were about 7 months old.  Then they started to roam.  I believe it was mainly because at that point, they were more confident in their abilities and not nervous to leave home.  Their behavior was exactly what you describe.  They would go, then come back 1/2 hour later.  They were not chasing anything, they were expanding their territory.   That may be completely wrong, just my take.  That is why I am wondering Drifts age.  

I know that some others will come along and offer you some advice.  


I am sure they will want to know:

Age
Nuetuered or in tact
How long have you had him
Do you have any other LGD's
Have you added or removed any animals recently


----------



## Southern by choice (Jun 4, 2013)

Great questions *stubbornhill!
*
There are many reasons, some of which have already been mentioned by *SH*

I am not sure of your area but GP's get very hot above 65-70 degrees and prefer woods/barn anywhere cooler. Daytime they don't really want to be out in the open in the heat, they also know there is little threat in the day. Also, at night it is much cooler and they have more energy.

In our neck of the woods there are alot more critters out as it is mating season for many species. This activity will keep your LGD's pretty active. Possums,coons, rabbits... not large real predators but still they are out their and nocturnal, and active. These animals are also raising their young... more animals creeping about. The deer here are very heavy now and VERY active at night. A LGD doesn't care what the critter is, it just *IS* something they don't want there. 

Another possibility is a bitch in heat somewhere.

Pyrs are roamers, secure fencing is a must.

Hope this helps.


----------



## treeclimber233 (Jun 5, 2013)

Drift is 2 1/2 years old. Neutered at 8 months. Stayed in the barn since I got him at about 8 weeks.  No new animals added.  More electric fence is on the way on top of my fence.

Does anyone know when coyotes have babies/how old they would be now?  I saw something cross the road the other day that at first I thought it was a fox.  But after thinking about it I am not so sure.  It was a solid gray/brown color, bushy tail, kinda small for a full grown coyote with extremely long legs.  I was thinking that last years babies would be pretty much full grown now and this years pups would still be very small.  Do they have babies at other times than spring?   Or a coydog--do they cycle like dogs or seasonal like a coyote?  Should these questions be in the predator section?


----------

